

Proposal - A Mountain Range for Texas - EwanG
http://a1.blogspot.com/2012/07/proposal-mountain-range-for-texas.html

======
gethoht
This is one of the most ridiculous things I've ever read. The amount of energy
and engineering involved would be ridiculous. If you want mountains then move
to a place where there are mountains. I moved to colorado from florida for
just that reason. You need to learn to adapt to the world instead of expecting
the world to adapt to your expectations.

~~~
maxharris
When you say "the world," do you mean the "laws of physics," or "the way
things happen to be right now"?

------
adrianb
Related: Dutch mountains (<http://www.rnw.nl/english/article/brainstorm-dutch-
mountains>)

